# kasberjr1 2021 Lawn Journal - Cleveland, OH



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hello all! Moved to Cleveland, OH from Nashville, TN and I am just getting to the lawn. There was existing turf here but it was full of weeds and needed some improvement. I believe it was a ***/PRG mix...probably contractor stuff. I decided to do a reno and get some proven cultivars and start reel mowing again. I did not take pictures of the lawn before but I spent the last few days scalping the yard and killing some areas of bent grass that have infiltrated from the golf course behind me. Putting in the following ***/PRG mix.

20% SS9000 Perennial Ryegrass Blend
20% Bewitched Kentucky bluegrass
20% Midnight Kentucky bluegrass
20% Blue Note Kentucky Bluegrass
20% Bluebank Kentucky Bluegrass

Seeding Rate: 4 lbs/1,000 sq. ft.

So here is the plan

1) Scalp and Kill bent grass - Done (9/1-9/3)
2) Sand level a few rough spots (9/3)
3) Power seed 
4) May get a peat moss spreader and roll some peat on top of my seed....not sure. I may let it ride with a quick rake. 
5) RGS / Tenacity application
6) Starter fertilizer (Granular 18-24-6) @ 3lb/1000

Hoping to get this all done this weekend. Will post some pictures along the way.

Also, for anyone curious, here is a link to my 2019 Renovation I did in Nashville, TN. 
viewtopic.php?p=222936#p222936


----------

